# To nice of day to not go fishing



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

A buddy and I decided this weather can't last and we were not ready to hang up the tubes just yet, so we went fishing.:smile: 
We got on the water at 9:30 and fished until 2:30 with mostly calm winds and air temps in the 30's & 40's. We used fast sinking lines and size 8 bead head leeches in brown, black, and plum. We also used some size 8 bead head buggers in black/orange/pearl and black/silver. We picked up two small (11" - 12") cutthroats and the rest were tiger trout between 12" and 18".

The water temperature was 37-39 degrees and the visibility in the water of about 4'. There was some skim ice when we arrived but by the time we left it was gone.

The fishing wasn't fast but the weather was wonderful for the middle of November.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice, and I have to admit that seeing that skim ice does my heart good too. The hard deck is not far off! 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Amen!


Nilla!, Good to see you finally back on the water. Looks like you haven't forgotten how to do it. 

Hope you weren't too rough on the redds. :mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pics Tom. I never made it over there this year, even though W2U kept having good outings. Maybe I'll hit it with some ice?


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> thanks for sharing the pics Tom. I never made it over there this year, even though W2U kept having good outings. Maybe I'll hit it with some ice?


Two years ago we were down there in January and the bay just north of the boat ramp was open water and the rest of the reservoir was still frozen. There were some guys ice fishing near the dam and they caught mostly splake. We were in our tubes and all we caught were tigers. It's been a couple of years since we have caught any splake out of there. I guess we need to change up our fly selection to catch them. It was nice to see that the DWR stocked some cutthroats this year.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TOgden said:


> It was nice to see that the DWR stocked some cutthroats this year. [/SIZE][/FONT]


The one you pictured sure looked nice!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> The one you pictured sure looked nice!


Yep. He had some shoulders on him!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It was my turn today. I thought it was too windy to flycast, so, based on some intel, I went for fish tacos instead. 

Score! :EAT:


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> It was my turn today. I thought it was too windy to flycast, so, based on some intel, I went for fish tacos instead.
> 
> Score! :EAT:


I hope you've got a big family because with that mess of fish you could open a taco stand.:smile:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

TOgden said:


> I hope you've got a big family because with that mess of fish you could open a taco stand.:smile:


There won't be leftovers. 8)

Could have harvested several more if I was so inclined.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I went for fish tacos instead.
> 
> Score! :EAT:


I'm so confused. The only thing I could see in your picture was bait. :noidea:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'm so confused. The only thing I could see in your picture was bait. :noidea:


Hey, I'm trying to eat light. 

Man, tough crowd. One post suggests I overharvested and the other suggests they are too small to mess with.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> It was my turn today. I thought it was too windy to flycast, so, based on some intel, I went for fish tacos instead.
> 
> Score! :EAT:


Looks like quite the haul - congrats!

Now, we have a story of catherder and the fish (aka goldilocks and the three bears). One dude said way too many, one dude said not enough, and one dude said good job!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Looks like quite the haul - congrats!
> 
> Now, we have a story of catherder and the fish (aka goldilocks and the three bears). One dude said way too many, one dude said not enough, and one dude said good job!


I will let you guys know if they were "just right" when we dine on the batch this weekend. :EAT: |-O-|


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ... other suggests they are too small to mess with.


sorry -- I was not criticizing the size. Just the species. Perch = bait. Scourge. Kill 'em all. I'm happy you did your part. :grin:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Perch = bait. Scourge. Kill 'em all. I'm happy you did your part. :grin:


Pffft, they came from Utah Lake. Nearly every species in the state is in there. No opportunity for any scourge effects whatsoever.

I suppose we could revisit one of our old internet debates though about the relative biological utility of perch in our man made impoundment fisheries. (For old times sake )


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Way back when I first started fishing with my dad we used to fish on the old roadway up at Deer Creek that is down below the main State Park. There were barrels down there that fishermen would pile yellow perch into since they were considered trash fish, we never did keep any but would toss them into the barrel or feed them to sea gulls. 

Fast forward a number of years and I decided that I was going to try one to see how they were. I had heard of folks eating them and wanted to check them out instead of just throwing them away. 

Well, I caught a few of them and skinned them out. I cooked them up in some hot oil and I couldn't believe how good they were. Now I keep all that I catch and just filet them out, they make a great meal. 

As for eating fish out of Utah Lake, I may of ate more fish out of that body of water than most of the members here. Mud cats, channel cats, white bass, and walleye have all been on my menus for a very long time. I moved away before there were crappie, and bluegills were introduced or they would of been on the menu also. A very good friend of mine used to even eat the carp and june suckers that were caught down there. But they have been gone for years now so all I know is that they would use a pressure cooker to cook them before bottling them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I suppose we could revisit one of our old internet debates though about the relative biological utility of perch in our man made impoundment fisheries. (For old times sake )


I don't know about the man made impoundment fisheries, but what about natural alpine lakes that perch have changed?

honestly, I don't mind people fishing for perch. It's just not a species I target, unless I'm out of bait at Fish Lake. I'd rather catch 12" splake than 6" perch.

I'm more of a salmon person than a halibut person.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I don't know about the man made impoundment fisheries, but what about natural alpine lakes that perch have changed?


No argument. Scourge is correct when they show up at places like Fish Lake. 
Halibut fishing is fun. Just a different game than salmon. Like playing football vs baseball.

I think we are getting old. :V|: Back in the day, we would argue for a post or two about the relative merits of perch in places like Jordanelle, Deer Creek or Starvation, then Bassrods would pop in with some idiotic comments, you'd pull out the decoder ring, and we would argue with him for 5-6 pages, until the mods would weary of it.

Those were the days.

TOTP!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Gosh, you post a fishing report and you'd never guess it would end up going down memory lane.:mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Looks like quite the haul - congrats!
> 
> Now, we have a story of catherder and the fish (aka goldilocks and the three bears). One dude said way too many, one dude said not enough, and one dude said good job!


I'm happy to report that "just right" was achieved.  :\\Ou:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

those look good.


But I can't help but look at them and think: I sure wish I had some slaw and lilikoi sauce to top a crappie taco right now....


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hopefully, this afternoons trip was a little less, um, controversial than my last one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> Hopefully, this afternoons trip was a little less, um, controversial than my last one.


#hatersgonnahate


----------

